# Car vacs



## London (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi All,

Are there any good 12V/rechargeable car vacs out there or should I keep dragging Mr Dyson outside?

Thanks,

Ldn


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

keep dragging the dyson about, although the rechargable vacs are not bad. a proper 240v vac makes abetter job, as it does not lose suction when the battery voltage drops


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Get a henery or george..


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

i've got a little mobile hoover. Vax Mojo.
Does an alright job. Saves dragging the big dyson outside.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I have a small mains hand held hoover works great


----------



## ozwigan (Apr 8, 2009)

i have the little cordless dyson its a super machine i recomend it


----------



## London (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks for the replies.

Ldn


----------



## electech (Oct 20, 2006)

ozwigan said:


> i have the little cordless dyson its a super machine i recomend it


I am thinking of buying a Dyson for cleaning my car, which one are you using


----------



## foster2108 (Oct 22, 2004)

I got the Dyson DC5 when her indoors got a new one. Great little machine.


----------



## merlie (Jan 19, 2010)

I've just got from freecycle a Miele cat and dog ... very powerful , small, light ... just wish it had a longer crevice tool .


----------

